# Which frame is this?



## Pedal Wench (Jul 25, 2004)

I've got a 1999 Mega Pro-L Lite Steel Reparto Corse frame and double-butted steel Cro-Mo fork. It's celeste with purple/pink decals, but no model name. What is it? Any tips or links to the id would be appreciated.


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

I think the model name is Mega Pro-L actually. I´ve got the same frame, here almost built up (missing chain) with 10sp Century gruppo, ITM bar/stem combo, Selle Italia Century saddle and Open Pro rims shod with Veloflex tyres. I´ve changed the seatpost to a Campy aluminium finished one and mounted a honey Brooks Swallow Ti saddle.


----------



## servo888 (Jun 28, 2009)

I love this frame! Here's mine. From what I understand, the Mega Pro-L is the "model", but I would love to learn more about it. Great climber too; the larger tubes really make for an out standing ride.


----------



## Pedal Wench (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow - both of those are great builds. Love the pedals on Servo's, love the saddle on the other one. Guess I'll just call it my MegaPro and just go for a ride. 

Thanks for the help id'ing it.


----------



## Optimus Verto (Oct 26, 2009)

I a have recently bought similar frame but in red/yellow combination.
These frames are Reparto Corse frames they were sold separetely to any model, hence no name just Bianchi on top tube. Although I think Veloce model was based on these frames.
I believe yours would most likely be post 97 frames as I believe Veloce model was still lugged at that time.
I am pretty sure that my frame is 2000 as the colour combination (red/yellow) was only available in that year but it doesnt have down tube shifters like yours so I guess yours would be pre 2000 models but post 97.
These frames are awesome they look much better with current groupsets and wheels as compared to older lugged frames.
I will post a pic of the frame if you intersted. Its not complete just a frame with a fork.


----------



## Pedal Wench (Jul 25, 2004)

Great info -- thanks! Mine is still under wraps, but I'll post a pic as soon as I build it up. I might take the gruppo off of a (blue) EV3 and make this my winter night-ride bike.


----------

